# "Lamest Costume Award"



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We decided last night to add an award to our already planned best male and best female contest.

Has anyone here ever given such an award?


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

i think you are the first to ever ask that.
can you guess whose not coming next year, and the winner is.......


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*hehee...*

You'd have to know our crowd. This will go over well...


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

good luck ,i think it's hilarious!


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

*dont reward slackers*

we never award those who don't bother to dress as we don't want to call attention to them in any way We have 7 categories for best costumes and we stick with that. Everyone pretty much boos those who dont bother with a costume.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*The award wasn't just for non costume people*

My sis in law and her friend won the award for their costumes, which were lame. 
They came dressed up to go "out" and called themselves "lesbians."

Ugh. Anyway, they got a kick out of it and it got a big laugh from everyone.

The prize was simply an award certificate printed on some papyrus paper.


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Actually,*

..at both the Halloween parties I have hosted the contest was to see who could come up with the lamest costume. 

In 03 the male winner was chicken Cord on blue.


The costume was blue sweat pants,blue body paint,a blue T-shirt and a blue cord with two rubber chickens tied to each end wore around the neck. 


the female winner was dressed as a black eyed P.


----------



## borod (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, we call it the Booby prize and it goes to the folks who don't dress up. This year it was a pig nose on a string to fit on the face. Now they have a costume. They loved it. 4 out of 37 didn't dress up, so not bad. We never require costumes so that even those who want to party but don't want to dress up can still come and have fun.


----------



## borod (Nov 2, 2005)

BTW, we gave a $50 gift certificate to Chili's as 1st prize, a case of Bud light as 2nd and some cutesy halloween trinkets for 3rd. Good incentive for folks to dress up. They are already thinking about what they will do for next year! Halloween is our Christmas!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I had 4 categories, Scariest, Funniest, Most Original and Lamest.

I bought 3 bottles of very nice wines for the good prizes and gave MD20/20 to the lamest.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

My best award I ever gave out was BEST WORKED COSTUME. The people have to be the costume during the party. Talk about fun. Especially my brother who came as a flasher.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

We had a guy last come wearing a baseball cap with a leaf hanging from the bill of the cap by a string. When we asked what he was supposed to be, he exhaled a puff of air and said, "Leafblower"


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

We did "Best" "Scariest" and "Worst" Costume Award. Turns out our worst award was a tie (as all the guests voted on cards) to a guy who didn't dress up and a girl (who was an artist) who dressed as an 19th century French painter.  

This year though we are doing "Lamest" costume and having AWESOM-O (from South Park) present it... it's an old pale blue toliet seat on a gold chain. Hee hee.


----------



## sisterfriend (Sep 12, 2006)

We do "cheesiest costume" and the winner gets cheese flavoured chips or some other kind of cheese product.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lamest prize*

Here is an idea for the prize for the lamest costume.

A sheet with two holes in it (a ,cough, ghost) and a dunce cap that has "Spook in Training" written on it.

Make them wear it over their lame costume.

Steven


----------

